# Standing Kayak, what you think?



## thr3e (Jul 15, 2008)

Came across this on facebook that someone posted, thought it was pretty cool.
http://www.fissotkayaks.com.au/fissot-kayak-info/

Does anyone have one or ever tried one? Any thoughts?


----------



## sophiagrace77 (Sep 26, 2017)

But thanks to thr3e for sharing the same info with us, Well I didn't ever try this "Fissot Fishing Kayak" but it looks really good. The experience to use this Fissot Fishing Kayak will be really good.

Thanks
https://www.fishjumanji.com/


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Looks interesting to say the least.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Used to see some advertised simular to that. don't remeber the name.Tackle shop by Little Bridge on Manteo NC. Causeway had them for rent,owner said both were broke all the time.So I didn't rent one.


----------

